# Moring Glories Gone Wild (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Sep 23, 2010)

Yesterday, after a bit of rain over the night, the Morning Glories were very happy. 







I noticed one of the vines has climbed up the Pine Tree. The arch is about 8 ft tall, so I am not sure how far up the vine goes, but it is VERY high up in the tree.






Yesterday afternoon about 3:00pm we got about an inch of rain in about 15 minutes! It was pouring like mad! 

Here is the rain coming off the roof.





I was busy preparing for a congregational meal that was to be held outside at 7:00 last night. Thankfully by 5:00pm the rain clouds had dumped most of their water. and we were able to have our first night of Sukkot out under the stars.

Here is a photo from last night.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 23, 2010)

Thankfully you were able to have you celebration!  I love morning glories!!


----------

